
Slack terminated an account because they thought it originated in Iran - aaomidi
https://twitter.com/aaomidi/status/1075621119028314112
======
Chrshmmmr
Mattermost (dot com) is a great open source alternative to Slack.

~~~
dejaime
++Mattermost

------
shayanm
Slack closed my accounts and deleted my data I am Iranian but I am currently
lawfully residing in us on student visa so I don't believe there's any excuse
for this Behavior

~~~
cadx2
The best way is just keep asking for answers. There are so many Iranians
working in software companies. They can't just simply wipe out accounts just
because

------
hoseinit
This racism behaviour should not be left unanswered in the future.

~~~
andrew_
It may be asinine, but in no way, shape, or form is this racism. Just stop.

~~~
0x7265616374
Agreed. Appalled that someone down-voted the comment. You can't just shout
"racism" and make it so. As outlined in the screenshots - the countries that
Slack claims are sanctioned vary greatly, as do the races which occupy them.

